# Craig 3512 Wire Color Coding



## CPed57 (May 31, 2015)

I have a CRAIG 3512 cassette deck that I want to install but I don't have the wiring code. Can anyone provide the wire color coding for a CRAIG 3512 or similar mid 70's CRAIG car stereo? Thank you.


----------

